# Rental Property Insurance - GetCover ditching me



## K-Man (21 Nov 2010)

I received  a letter in the door last week from GetCover advising me that they will not be in a position to renew my rental property insurance this year.

This is the most basic public liability insurance that I normal put on an apartment that I rent out. Last year 123.ie tripled the policy amount for no apparent reason (it's a city centre apt in OK location), so I switched to GetCover who now won't renew.

No claims or anything like that ever, so finding this rather strange.

Anyone else experiencing this, or found good alternatives for landlord / rental property insurance ?


----------



## Maggs065 (22 Nov 2010)

I got a really good deal with Quinn Insurance (first time as landlord - they previously insured my house when it was my PPR). Having said that I also have my health and motor insurance with them, so I probably got a discount. Worth trying them though.


----------



## norejon (22 Nov 2010)

Hi i got a good quote today from Campion insurance


----------



## Kelco (13 Dec 2010)

I was in the same boat.I was originally with 123.ie for a number of years but in 2009 I got a quote that made my eyes water.I then went looking for some one cheaper. Getcover.ie were the cheapest I could find on the web in 2009 but this year they wrote saying they were no longer offering Landlord Insurnace due to excessive numbers of claims from Landlords.They did offer to put me in touch with a broker who  gave an outrageous quote. Double what I paid the previous year.I went to 123.ie but they were equally as dear. A friend of mine who has a number of properties recommended Allianz.They where cheaper than Getcover had been for us in 2009.
What I liked about Getcover was you could do it all over the web.Allianz is a bit messier.You get a quote on the web.They then post out a proposal which you have to sign and return.Its not a big deal especially considering the money I saved but I don't understand why they don't go the whole hog and let you fill out the form online like Getcover.Disclaimer: I have no association with Allianz or any insurance company.
I hate ringing Insurnace companies so I tend to search for quotes on the web which give you an instant quote.None of this we will contact you with a quote business for me.I think that is the reason I have overlooked Allianz in the past.


----------



## K-Man (14 Dec 2010)

Kelco said:


> I was in the same boat.I was originally with 123.ie for a number of years but in 2009 I got a quote that made my eyes water.I then went looking for some one cheaper. Getcover.ie were the cheapest I could find on the web in 2009 but this year they wrote saying they were no longer offering Landlord Insurnace due to excessive numbers of claims from Landlords.They did offer to put me in touch with a broker who gave an outrageous quote. Double what I paid the previous year.I went to 123.ie but they were equally as dear. A friend of mine who has a number of properties recommended Allianz.They where cheaper than Getcover had been for us in 2009.
> What I liked about Getcover was you could do it all over the web.Allianz is a bit messier.You get a quote on the web.They then post out a proposal which you have to sign and return.Its not a big deal especially considering the money I saved but I don't understand why they don't go the whole hog and let you fill out the form online like Getcover.Disclaimer: I have no association with Allianz or any insurance company.
> I hate ringing Insurnace companies so I tend to search for quotes on the web which give you an instant quote.None of this we will contact you with a quote business for me.I think that is the reason I have overlooked Allianz in the past.


 
+1 - web is easiest and quickest.

Thanks for advice - I'll head off to Allianz


----------



## deadl0ck (26 Jan 2011)

Sorry if this is a very basic question, but I was wondering what does rental insurance cover ?

If the tenant leaves and takes some of your furniture is that covered ? Or damage to you property by a tenant ?

Or is it a very basic insurance ?


----------



## K-Man (2 Feb 2011)

deadl0ck said:


> Sorry if this is a very basic question, but I was wondering what does rental insurance cover ?
> 
> If the tenant leaves and takes some of your furniture is that covered ? Or damage to you property by a tenant ?
> 
> Or is it a very basic insurance ?


 
Rental insurance will public liability (someone injures themselves on your property) and will cover contents against fire and theft if you have contents provision on the insurance, however I would have thought that it will only cover against theft after a break in (that you can prove), not from people who actually have full access to the property.

Worth checking with your insurer on this one though all the same.

Damage and theft by the tenants should be covered by the security deposit that you took from them.


----------

